# Boykin Spaniels



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey quick question, I'm looking to get my dad a pup for Christmas (I know it's still a bit early). He has always and a Springer Spaniel and loves them. While looking around for Springer pups I came across a couple of Boykin Spaniels. I've never been around one, but they seem to have similar temperments and hunting skills to Springers. Is there anyone who has one on this forum or has ever hunted with them?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

was given one "already trained" once. nice dog for small water. worked right at the end of gun range too much i thought, but i'm not really a birddog guy. smart and would sit super still while calling. i liked him. if i ever feel the need to get a good versatile little birddog i'd get another. would also run fur if you wanted.


----------

